# Erste Erfahrungen mit UHD



## Hornissentreiber (11. Januar 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich möchte einmal meine ersten Erfahrungen mit einem UHD-Monitor schildern,  vielleicht hilft es dem einen oder anderen bei der Entscheidung dafür  oder dagegen. 

Seit gestern besitze ich einen Samsung U28D590D  und bin mit ein paar Abstrichen begeistert. Zunächst einmal will ich die  Aspekte schildern, die mit diesem speziellen Monitormodell nichts zu  tun haben: 

Die UHD-Anzeige ist ein Traum! Schriften sehen aus wie  aus dem Laserdrucker, Spiele und Fotos werden dermaßen gestochen scharf  dargestellt, dass man es gesehen haben muss. Nicht zuletzt ist ein  Aliasing in Spielen nur noch minimal oder gar nicht mehr erkennbar.  Damit ist für mich UHD ohne Übertreibung der größte Entwicklungsschritt  in der PC-Technik seit Jahren. 

Es gibt aber auch Schattenseiten mit UHD, die alle von den  Softwareentwicklern verursacht werden, denn viele von denen haben UHD  bis jetzt verschlafen. Man muss in Windows die Schriftgröße auf  mindestens 150 %, besser auf 200 % vergrößern, sonst werden Schriften  unleserlich winzig. Einige Programme machen diese Skalierung aber ganz  oder teilweise nicht mit. Darunter sind z. B. Faststone Image Viewer  oder (ich kann es nicht fassen) Photoshop CS6  .  Bei den allermeisten Programmen werden die Entwickler das früher oder  später in Ordnung bringen, aber nicht bei Photoshop CS6 (pfui, Adobe!).  Das führt dazu, dass ich immer wieder mal die Monitorauflösung auf  2560x1440 verringern muss, um die zickenden Programme überhaupt bedienen  zu können. Damit klappt es dann, aber dafür habe ich mir natürlich  keinen UHD-Monitor angeschafft.   Übrigens übernimmt auch Windows 7 selbst die Einstellungen nicht völlig  korrekt, so werden manche Menüschriften unscharf dargestellt. Das ist nicht schlimm, aber schon peinlich für die Windows-Entwickler, finde  ich.
Außerdem fand ich bei Mittelerde: Mordors Schatten und Borderlands 2 heraus, dass manche (vielleicht ja alle?) Spiele Probleme mit dem Mauszeiger machen, wenn man in Windows 7 die Textskalierung auf 200 % stellt. Mit 150 % verschwinden diese Probleme, mir ist die Textdarstellung dann aber noch zu klein.

Nun ein paar Eindrücke zu meinem Modell, zunächst die guten Seiten:
Schön ist zunächst einmal, dass alle erforderlichen Kabel, einschließlich einem Displayport-Kabel beiliegen. UHD-Monitore sollten unbedingt per DP angeschlossen werden, weil HDMI (ich glaube bis 1.2?) nur 30 Hz schafft. Ganz  wichtig für Spiele mit einem UHD-Monitor ist neben der Reaktionszeit und der  Eingabeverzögerung (beides sehr gut) eine gute Skalierung, denn bis  jetzt sind ja noch alle Einzel-Grafikkarten mit UHD bei maximaler  Qualität in hardwaremäßig anspruchsvollen Spielen überfordert. Ich hatte  auf Prad gelesen (dort findet man einen sehr guten Test, der sich  hundertprozentig mit meinen Eindrücken deckt), dass dieser Monitor sehr  gut skaliert, war aber trotzdem erst einmal skeptisch. Doch was soll ich  sagen: die Skalierung ist sowohl auf 2560x1440 als auch auf 1920x1080  in Spielen wirklich sehr gut. Ich kann in Bewegung praktisch keinen  Qualitätsunterschied zur nativen Auflösung feststellen. Nur, wenn ich  meine Spielfigur nicht bewege, sehe ich den Unterschied, der aber  unbedeutend ist, vor allem, weil es subjektiv dann (mit 2560x1440) noch immer  besser als mit Full-HD aussieht. Getestet habe ich das bis jetzt nur auf  die Schnelle in Mittelerde: Mordors Schatten und Borderlands 2.

Es gibt aber auch negative Aspekte: 
Der für mich schlimmste Nachteil meines Monitors ist der Monitorfuß. Der ist eine absolute Fehlkonstruktion, denn er ist viel zu weich bzw. elastisch, wodurch der Monitor viel zu leicht in Schwingungen gerät. Das ist so schlimm, dass ich für den Monitor ein kleines Regalbrett an die Wand schrauben und dort drauf stellen werde, damit er nicht mehr durch jede Bewegung auf dem Schreibtisch ins Schwingen gerät. Zudem fehlen dem Monitor VESA-Bohrungen, sodass eine Wandhalterung für Monitore nicht infrage kommt. 
Ganz schlecht ist auch die Ergonomie, der Monitor ist nicht drehbar oder in der Höhe verstellbar. Er lässt sich nur ein paar Grad aus der Senkrechten nach hinten kippen. Man muss als durchschnittlich großer Erwachsener (ich bin 1,78 m groß) zwingend etwas mit ein paar Zentimetern Dicke unter den Fuß legen, damit der Monitor in der ergonomisch korrekten Höhe steht.
_Edit: das Problem mit der auf den Displayport umgeleiteten Soundausgabe ist ohne mein Zutun verschwunden._
Weniger wichtig, aber erwähnenswert, finde ich die ungewohnte Bedienung des Bildschirmmenüs mittels eines Mini-Joysticks auf der Rückseite. Etwas umständlich aber erträglich.
Eine wolkige Ausleuchtung, wie auf Prad erwähnt, konnte ich bei komplett schwarz eingestelltem Bild auch feststellen, jedoch merke ich im normalen Betrieb davon nichts mehr.
Da es sich um ein TN-Panel handelt, ist der Blickwinkel natürlich eingeschränkt. Man muss den Kopf aber schon sehr weit zu den Seiten bewegen, um das zu bemerken. Für mich absolut kein Problem.

Unterm Strich werde ich aufgrund des hervorragenden Bildes und dem angesichts der Bildqualität fast absurd günstigen Preis (es gab den Monitor vor wenigen Tagen bei Redcoon und Amazon für 359 Euro) den Monitor behalten. Full-HD wäre schon nach zwei Tagen mit UHD nur noch schwer für mich erträglich, zumal es für alle Kinderkrankheiten eine Möglichkeit gibt, sie zu umgehen. Wem das zuviel gefrickel wäre, sollte noch etwas warten, bis die Softwarhersteller alle nachgezogen sind.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Kinguin (12. Januar 2015)

Danke für den Beitrag ,immer gut mal paar ausführliche Erfahrungsberichte zu hören
Dennoch ist mir persönlich 4k noch nicht ausgereift genug bzw zu teuer noch , aktuell reicht meine Hardware ja sowieso nicht aus und an Inhalten mangelt es leider auch
Begnüge mich daher mit Downsampling bei genügsamen Titeln (bzw halt dem Standard FHD) ,auch wenn es eine gewisse Unschärfe mit sich bringt ^^


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (12. Januar 2015)

Für mich ist das größte Hindernis, dass man extrem viel Geld ausgeben muss, wenn man wirklich flüssig in 4K spielen will. Sobald ne Graka die 4K schafft bezahlbar(~300-350 Euro) ist werde ich vielleicht auch auf 4K wechseln.


----------



## crae (12. Januar 2015)

Eine Frage: Ist dein Profil noch aktuell? Also verwendest du noch win7? Wäre ja mal interessant ob dann die Problem auch bei win8 auftreten. Ich bleib aber zunächst bei meinem Full-HD Bildschrim. Der Grund ist 144Hz^^ ...Erst wenn in die 4k-Bildschrime eine höhere Refresh-Rate integriert wird oder gsync/freesync das auch mit 60Hz hinkriegt und implementiert wird, dann greif ich auch zu. Und die Grafikkarten müssen natürlich schneller werden. Das ist schon ein großer Sprung. 4 Mal so viele Pixel. 

Trotzdem sehr schöner Erfahrungsbericht.

mfg, crae


----------



## Atent123 (12. Januar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Danke für den Beitrag ,immer gut mal paar ausführliche Erfahrungsberichte zu hören
> Dennoch ist mir persönlich 4k noch nicht ausgereift genug bzw zu teuer noch , aktuell reicht meine Hardware ja sowieso nicht aus und an Inhalten mangelt es leider auch
> Begnüge mich daher mit Downsampling bei genügsamen Titeln (bzw halt dem Standard FHD) ,auch wenn es eine gewisse Unschärfe mit sich bringt ^^



Wieso mangelt es dir an Inhalten ?
So ziemlich jedes Spiel kann 4k.

@crae es gibt foch schon 60 Herz 4k mit G-Sync.


----------



## Kinguin (12. Januar 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Wieso mangelt es dir an Inhalten ?
> So ziemlich jedes Spiel kann 4k.
> .



Manche Leuten machen aber auch mehr als nur Spielen, es ging mir bei den 4k Inhalten auch um TV Inhalte (Serien, Filme)
Und aktuelle Spiele unterstützen 4k,nur bin ich nicht bereit für ein Sli System zu zahlen, um aktuelle Titel auf 4k zu spielen 
Dafür spiele ich nicht oft genug
Also kaufe ich mir jetzt auch nix in die Richtung, in  2-3 Jahren vllt


----------



## Benie (12. Januar 2015)

Ich kann Hornissentreiber nur zustimmen bei seinen ersten Eindrücken. Habe selbst den Samsung Monitor seit 3 Wochen, für 379€ bei Amazon im Blitzangebot erworben.
Mich hat einfach die 4k Auflösung gereizt und bei dem Preis konnte ich leider nicht widerstehen 

Da ich Gelegenheitsspieler kein Hardcorezocker bin, brauch ich nicht unbedingt 120Hz bei Spielen. Trotz 60Hz wirken Spiele viel angenehmer und ruhiger als auf meinem alten 24" FHD Samsung LCD.
Ist natürlich immer Ansichtssache, aber es macht schon Laune z.B. Grid2 oder BF3 in 4k zu spielen. Bei neueren Titeln macht meine GTX770 natürlich nicht mehr mit. Farcry4 sieht aber schon extrem gut aus in UHD auch wenns ne Diaschow gibt 

In Windows 7 komm ich mit der 150% Textskalierung ganz gut klar, auch wenn einige wenige Programme "noch" nicht kompatibel sind mit den hohen Auflösungen.
Die Ergonomie des Bildschirms ist milde gesagt bescheiden und nicht vorhanden, was ich aber bei dem Preis noch verschmerzen kann.
Hatte anfangs lange überlegt mir den Asus Rog Swift mit 144Hz zuzulegen, aber mich dann doch für 4k entschieden.

Ich möchte unbedingt GTA5 in 4k spielen, auch wenn nur mit 10Fps 
Aufgerüstet wird erst, wenn Single GPU`s genug Leistung haben für 4k, bis dahin hab ich eben schöne Bilder


----------



## Hornissentreiber (12. Januar 2015)

crae schrieb:


> Eine Frage: Ist dein Profil noch aktuell? Also verwendest du noch win7?



Jupp.



> Für mich ist das größte Hindernis, dass man extrem viel Geld ausgeben  muss, wenn man wirklich flüssig in 4K spielen will. Sobald ne Graka die  4K schafft bezahlbar(~300-350 Euro) ist werde ich vielleicht auch auf 4K  wechseln.



Genau so habe ich das eigentlich auch gesehen. Ich hatte zunächst über einen Zwischenschritt mit 2560x1440 nachgedacht, aber der Preis für dieses Gerät war so ein Schnäppchen, dass ich mir dachte, dass 4k-Monitore vermutlich in absehbarer Zeit nicht allzu viel billiger werden dürften. Zumindest nicht solche, die sowohl für Spiele als auch für (hobbymäßiges) Photoshoppen geeignet sind. Diese Kombination ist in den vergangenen Jahren immer schwer zu finden gewesen und deutlich teurer als reine Gamer-Monitore. 

Mein letzter Monitor kostete beispielsweise über 450 Euro und zu dem Zeitpunkt war er schon seit mehr als einem Jahr auf dem Markt. Einen besseren Monitor (im Sinne von passend zu meinen Anforderungen) als meinen neuen habe ich für einen Preis unter 400 Euro noch nie gesehen - wenn man von dem bescheuerten Standfuß einmal absieht. Weil der Neue so gut skaliert, kann ich mit meiner GTX 970 (genau der o.g. Preisbereich) auch prima damit spielen und brauche mir in ca. zwei Jahren, wenn die Grakas (vielleicht) UHD in aufwändigen Spielen stemmen, keinen neuen Monitor zu kaufen.

Falls jemanden die Farbraumabdeckung interessiert: Laut Prad hat der Monitor trotz TN-Panel 94 % sRGB-Abdeckung, was für meine Zwecke genügt. Monitore, die sogar AdobeRGB abdecken, gehören zur Profiklasse, kosten ein Mehrfaches und sind kaum spieletauglich. Mein Kalibrierungstool (Spyder Express 4) gibt sogar 97 % Farbraumabdeckung in sRGB an. Ich vertraue da aber eher den Angaben von Prad, die haben professionellere Hardware zur Farbkalibrierung als ich.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## BertB (12. Januar 2015)

habe den monitor auch,
gefällt mir sehr gut,

ich lasse auf 100%,
der viele platz ist einfach herrlich,
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...eenshots-6427-picture745115-screen-pcghx.html
da die schrift so scharf ist, kann man sie auch so klein gut lesen,
gebe aber zu, dass es hart an der grenze ist,

gerade für fotos ists ein traum, dass soviel von hoch auflösenden bildern draufpasst,

läuft mit fx8320 + 2x r9 290,
sehr spielbar für meinen geschmack,

der fuß ist echt mies...
und auch für mich zu niedrig,
habe ne soundbar drunter
http://www.lite-magazin.de/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/131020.Canton-Test1.jpg
damit stimmt die höhe,

habe nie erlebt, dass das DP-Kabel die soundhoheit an sich reißen will,
vielleicht liegts an win8.1


----------



## Benie (12. Januar 2015)

@ Hornissentreiber

Wie hast du denn deinen Samsung eingestellt, oder besser gesagt kalibriert?  
Ich hab immer noch Werkseinstellung ( Kontrast 70%, Schärfe 60%, außer Helligkeit auf 70% runter).
Farben alles auf Standard 50
Reaktionszeit: schneller (schnellstens bringt einen unschönen Koronaeffekt)


----------



## JoM79 (12. Januar 2015)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Falls jemanden die Farbraumabdeckung interessiert: Laut Prad hat der Monitor trotz TN-Panel 94 % sRGB-Abdeckung, was für meine Zwecke genügt. Monitore, die sogar AdobeRGB abdecken, gehören zur Profiklasse, kosten ein Mehrfaches und sind kaum spieletauglich. Mein Kalibrierungstool (Spyder Express 4) gibt sogar 97 % Farbraumabdeckung in sRGB an. Ich vertraue da aber eher den Angaben von Prad, die haben professionellere Hardware zur Farbkalibrierung als ich.



Das Problem ist, die Farben sind ja nicht nur die Abdeckung.
Du kannst zwei Monitore mit 92% Abdeckung haben und bei einem sind die Delta Werte ok, bei dem anderen aber sind sie viel zu hoch.
Genauso siehts mit Gamma und dem Weisspunkt aus.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (12. Januar 2015)

Benie schrieb:


> @ Hornissentreiber
> 
> Wie hast du denn deinen Samsung eingestellt, oder besser gesagt kalibriert?
> Ich hab immer noch Werkseinstellung ( Kontrast 70%, Schärfe 60%, außer Helligkeit auf 70% runter).
> ...



Eingestellt habe ich Kontrast 60 %, Schärfe 60%. Bei mir ist 75 % Kontrast Werkseinstellungen. Bist du sicher, dass bei dir 70% Kontrast Werkseinstellung ist? Dann hätte Samsung das geändert. Vielleicht Modellpflege? 

Merkwürdig ist das mit der Helligkeit. Die empfand ich als extrem hoch, subjektiv weitaus heller als vom Hersteller angegeben. Mein alter Monitor (Dell Ultrasharp U2412M) war auf 55% Helligkeit eingestellt und der hat mit 300 cd/m[SUP]2[/SUP] angeblich die gleiche Leuchtdichte wie der Samsung. Aber beim Samsung habe ich nur 25 % (!) eingestellt, was subjektiv ungefähr der gleichen Helligkeit wie 55 % beim Dell entspricht. Mehr empfand ich nach ein paar Minuten als Schmerzhaft. Sehr eigenartig, als hätte ich ein Exemplar erwischt, dass aus irgend einem Grund extrem hell leuchtet.

Kontrast, Helligkeit und Schärfe regeln ist aber kein Kalibrieren. Damit meint man, die Farbdarstellung des Monitors so einzustellen, dass er möglichst natürliche Farben darstellt und das ist eine Wissenschaft für sich. Die RGB-Regler dieses Monitors taugen dazu nicht. Bestenfalls kann man damit allzu heftige Farbstiche rausregeln. Es gibt ein paar Software-Tools, mit denen man die Darstellung durchaus verbessern kann, aber für eine richtige Kalibrierung ist ein Farbprofil erforderlich, mit dem die Grafikkarte die Farben so korrigiert ausgeben kann, dass sie möglichst natürlich erscheinen. Dafür müssen die Farbabweichungen, die der Monitor ab Werk hat, zunächst einmal gemessen werden und dafür braucht man einen Colorimeter. Ich habe das zumindest auf andere Weise noch nie hinbekommen und irgendwann war es mir die Knete für ein einfaches Colorimeter (Spyder 4 Express) wert. Ich persönlich halte so ein Gerät aber nur für sinnvoll, wenn man Fotos digital bearbeiten will, sonst kann man sich das Geld ruhig sparen.

An dieser Stelle ein Hinweis an die Hobby- und Profifotografen unter euch: Mir ist absolut klar, dass sowohl dieser Monitor als auch das eher einfache Colorimeter ihre Schwächen haben und keinesfalls absolute Farbtreue ermöglichen. Für meine Zwecke bin ich mit diesen Geräten vollauf zufrieden und bin auch nicht bereit, sehr viel mehr Geld für eine bessere Farbtreue auszugeben.

@JoM79: Völlig richtig, ich habe aber auch gar nichts Anderes behauptet.  Laut Prad ist der Delta-Wert nach der Kalibrierung übrigens ziemlich gut. Natürlich immer im Vergleich mit anderen preiswerten Monitoren.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Benie (12. Januar 2015)

Hab nochmal geschaut Kontrast 75, Schärfe 60, Helligkeit 100 ist Werkseinstellung.
Wobei die Helligkeit bei 100% unerträglich ist grad in dunkleren Räumen.
Ich bin zu Zeit bei 70% noch tiefer wird's mir zu "blass" was die Farben angeht 

Bin aber ganz zufrieden mit dem Monitor, keine Pixelfehler, kaum Wolkenbildung bei schwarzem Bildschirm und sonstigen Mängeln.

Aus einem englischen Forum hatte jemand diese Werte gepostet mit dem Spyder  4 Express:

Brightness: 44
Contrast: 100
Sharpness: 60
Color was set to Cool then adjusted:
Red: 23
Green: 20
Blue: 50
This should put you very close to 6500K with about 180cd/m2


----------



## JoM79 (13. Januar 2015)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Merkwürdig ist das mit der Helligkeit. Die empfand ich als extrem hoch, subjektiv weitaus heller als vom Hersteller angegeben. Mein alter Monitor (Dell Ultrasharp U2412M) war auf 55% Helligkeit eingestellt und der hat mit 300 cd/m[SUP]2[/SUP] angeblich die gleiche Leuchtdichte wie der Samsung. Aber beim Samsung habe ich nur 25 % (!) eingestellt, was subjektiv ungefähr der gleichen Helligkeit wie 55 % beim Dell entspricht.



Laut Prad Test hat der Samsung 375cd/m² und der Dell 330cd/m².
Da der Samsung aber grösser ist, wirkt das nochmals heller.


----------



## DBGTKING (13. Januar 2015)

bor habt ihr aber viel Geld,ich habe 2010 zuletzt meinen Monitor gekauft kappt.Ich habe in Vergleich zu euch Uralt Pc Spiele,warscheinlich kann Serious sam 2 garnich 3840x2160 darstellen,aber ich denke Company of heroes Opposing Front kann es sehr wohl,nur empand ich über 2880x1620 bei meinem Samsung Syncmaster P2150 Plus schon hart an der grenze.Noch kleine kann ich kaum was von der landschaft sehen und ein mittendrin Gefühl ist auch dahin.Auch höre ich irhgend wie die Leute nicht mehr so gut wenn die Auflösung höher wird.Es mag Zwar übersichtlicher sein aber ich kann die Gegner nicht mehr so gut erkennen.Alles hat seine vor und Nachteile.Auch hätte ich aufgrund des so hohen Auflösung ein anderes Problem noch wie sieht es mit Auflösungen von 720x576 aus,weil das sind nämlich manche Serien in dieser Auflösung.Ansonsten mache ich noch Videos umwandeln,was ja keine Nachteile für mich sind.
Ich hätte also von so einer hohen Auflösung als keine echten Vorteile.Ich wüsste also nicht was mir sowas bringen sollte.Noch dazu weil ich kaum neue Spiele plane zu kaufen,mich interessiert es halt nicht.Mal sehen wie Serious sam 4 wird,aber sonst habe ich also keinen Plan.

Wäre also schön wenn du es für mich testen könntest,sofern du noch die alten Pc Spiele hättest.Was ich noch habe ist Kane & Lynch 1,GTA 4.Also such bitte eines davon aus.


----------



## Xagi (13. Januar 2015)

Schön das brauchbare 4k Monitore langsam bezahlbar werden  Schade dass das bei der restliche Hardware noch dauern wird 

mfg
Xagi


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (13. Januar 2015)

Hab auch den Samsung und würde ihn nicht mehr hergeben. 
Ich verwende win7 und soweit funktioniert alles bei der Skalierung auf 150%. Man gewöhnt sich eigendlich ziemlich schnell an die kleinere Schrift. 
Das mit den Zeiger-bugs kommt sehr selten vor (Borderlands 2), aber störend ist es eigendlich nicht.

Ich kann 4k zum Spielen nur empfehlen, falls man das nötige Kleingeld hat.


----------



## facehugger (13. Januar 2015)

Netter Moni für den Preis und wenn sogar ein DP-Kabel bei liegt Hatte auch erst mit dem Display/der Auflösung geliebäugelt, allerdings werde ich wohl noch 1-2 Grakagenerationen abwarten und vorerst mit dem DSR per Treiber leben "müssen"...

Gruß


----------



## Hornissentreiber (13. Januar 2015)

DBGTKING schrieb:


> Ich hätte also von so einer hohen Auflösung als keine echten Vorteile.Ich wüsste also nicht was mir sowas bringen sollte.Noch dazu weil ich kaum neue Spiele plane zu kaufen,mich interessiert es halt nicht.
> 
> Wäre also schön wenn du es für mich testen könntest,sofern du noch die alten Pc Spiele hättest.Was ich noch habe ist Kane & Lynch 1,GTA 4.Also such bitte eines davon aus.



Du hast keine Vorteile, weißt nicht, was sowas bringen soll, planst nicht, neue Spiele zu kaufen und bist nicht interessiert. Aber ich soll trotzdem irgendwas für dich testen. Sehr schön, das mache ich doch gerne. Aber weil meine Kristallkugel gerade zur Politur ist, habe ich ein paar Fragen. 
Erstens: was soll ich testen? Zweitens: wozu sollte ich das testen, wo du doch kein Interesse an UHD hast? Und Drittens: Schön, dass du diese Spiele noch hast. Ich nehme GTA 4. Schickst du es mir bis morgen früh?

Munter bleiben!


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Januar 2015)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Man muss in Windows die Schriftgröße auf  mindestens 150 %, besser auf 200 % vergrößern, sonst werden Schriften  unleserlich winzig. Einige Programme machen diese Skalierung aber ganz  oder teilweise nicht mit. Darunter sind z. B. Faststone Image Viewer  oder (ich kann es nicht fassen) Photoshop CS6  .


Brille gefällig?
Bei 28" sollte man noch problemlos auf 100% Skalierung lesen können. Ich verwende schon immer 100% und komme bestens klar. Ich kaufe mir doch keinen 4k Monitor um dann wieder alles wieder extrem groß zu machen. Da hat man dann ja nix gewonnen. Bei 100% habe ich in Photoshop und Premiere wenigstens ordendlich Platz zum arbeiten!


----------



## Hornissentreiber (13. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Brille gefällig?
> Bei 28" sollte man noch problemlos auf 100% Skalierung lesen können. Ich verwende schon immer 100% und komme bestens klar.


Du bist eben super.


----------



## BertB (13. Januar 2015)

gibt übrigens noch andere threads,
wo nutzer über ihre erfahrungen mit uhd monitoren berichteten
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...g-u28d590p-philips-288p6ljeb-asus-pb287q.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/338758-der-grosse-4k-uhd-test.html
beide von TheBadFrag


----------



## DBGTKING (13. Januar 2015)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Du hast keine Vorteile, weißt nicht, was sowas bringen soll, planst nicht, neue Spiele zu kaufen und bist nicht interessiert. Aber ich soll trotzdem irgendwas für dich testen. Sehr schön, das mache ich doch gerne. Aber weil meine Kristallkugel gerade zur Politur ist, habe ich ein paar Fragen.  Erstens: was soll ich testen? Zweitens: wozu sollte ich das testen, wo du doch kein Interesse an UHD hast? Und Drittens: Schön, dass du diese Spiele noch hast. Ich nehme GTA 4. Schickst du es mir bis morgen früh?  Munter bleiben!


  Ich wollte ja nur wissen wie es mit älteren Pc Spiele es sich verhält.Ich verschenke keine Pc Spiele,es hätte ja sein können das du noch so alte Pc Spiele hast. Wäre eigentlich an Cpmpany of hereos oppsing Front test interessiert gewesen ob es da auch so klein wie bei mir ist.Nun ich kann mit meinem Bildschirm leider keine 3840x2160 testen weil er dann nichts mehr anzeigt.Also weniger als 48 Hz macht mein Bildschim irgendwie nicht mehr mit.Aber ich denke mal es liegt das es alles zu klein ist einfach daran weil 21,5 " einfach zu klein ist um so was zu testen.Wer weis wie lange so ein Bildschirm wohl insgesammt halten wird,aber bis der mal kaputt geht ,wird 3840x2160 bildschirme hinterher geworfen und ich kann mir ganz locker leicht einen zum kauf aussuchen.Ich dachte da zwar eher an einen 24 " 4k Bildschirm aber wenn der halt dann schon zu klein für die Auflösung dann immernoch ist wer weis für was ich mich dann entscheide.  Mir war der 24" 1920x1200 also 16:10 einfach viel zu groß gewesen und hat eine mords Hitze ausgestahlt kappt,ja vielleich lag es auch daran weil es noch ein LCD Bildschirm ist wer weis.  Den muss ich ja nicht mehr ertragen sondern mein Kumpel der am 2.Pc sitzt.Und das mit dem interessiert mich nicht hab ich so gemeint das ich das im moment überhaupt nicht brauche.Auch weis ich echt nicht ab welchem alter die 4k Auflösung überhaupt mit macht.Ich weis nur das Serious sam 2(2005) leider nicht mehr als 2880x1620 mitgemacht hatte.Warum ich das weis ich habe auch so zwischen auflösungen gemacht wie 3240x 2160 und das machte nur company of heroes Oppsing front mit.Zwischendrin stürzte das spiel dann aufeinmal nebenbei mal ab,kann also an der krummen auflösung liegen die ich als höchsten noch nehmen konnte.  Also damit kann ich es wohl vergessen.Werde wohl mal im Laden meine eigenen Pc spiele testen ob das geht,zuvor frage ich erst nach ob ich meine eigenen Pc spiele überhaupt mitnehmen darf.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Januar 2015)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Du bist eben super.


Bei 28" kann ich mir das durchaus verstellen , dass das noch geht.
Muss halt jeder für sich selber entscheiden.



DBGTKING schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja nur wissen wie es mit älteren Pc Spiele es sich verhält.Ich verschenke keine Pc Spiele,es hätte ja sein können das du noch so alte Pc Spiele hast. Wäre eigentlich an Cpmpany of hereos oppsing Front test interessiert gewesen ob es da auch so klein wie bei mir ist.Nun ich kann mit meinem Bildschirm leider keine 3840x2160 testen weil er dann nichts mehr anzeigt.Also weniger als 48 Hz macht mein Bildschim irgendwie nicht mehr mit.Aber ich denke mal es liegt das es alles zu klein ist einfach daran weil 21,5 " einfach zu klein ist um so was zu testen.Wer weis wie lange so ein Bildschirm wohl insgesammt halten wird,aber bis der mal kaputt geht ,wird 3840x2160 bildschirme hinterher geworfen und ich kann mir ganz locker leicht einen zum kauf aussuchen...



Da habe ich aufgehört zu lesen.
Benutz bitte mal die Enter Taste und mach mal Absätze, so ist das grausam zu lesen.


----------



## DBGTKING (14. Januar 2015)

ich weis nicht was mein laptop hat,ich habe die entertaste benutzt,jedoch hat der einfach das ganze dann wieder zusammen geschustert.Kann sein wiel ich meinen Laptop gerade erst wieder neu augesetzt habe.Das Problem ist ,ich musste das amchen weil mein Laptop viren Verseucht war.


----------



## tschirpi (14. Januar 2015)

Toller Ersteindruckbericht, wirklich. Ich werd mir allerdings noch 1-2 Jahre Zeit lassen, um dann Monitore mitsamt komplett neuer Hardware anzuschaffen die der Auflösung auch gewachsen ist. 

Hoffentlich gibt es bis dahin Spiele und ausgereifte Software (wie du ja schon berichtet hast) wo nichts mehr zu regulieren ist, kurzum - wenn UHD Standard ist, werde ich auch zuschlagen - vorher gebe ich mich noch mit Full HD zufrieden, solange die Augen nichts besseres kennen, gibt es das auch nicht. 

Wie gesagt danke für deinen tollen Bericht!


----------



## Hornissentreiber (14. Januar 2015)

DBGTKING schrieb:


> Ich verschenke keine Pc Spiele,es hätte ja sein können das du noch so alte Pc Spiele hast.



Manche brauchen wirklich einen Holzhammer, damit sie Ironie erkennen.  Und einen Schreibmaschinenkurs. _Hornissentreiber sucht sein Ironie-Schild._


----------



## S754 (14. Januar 2015)

Würde mir gerne bald einen UHD Monitor kaufen, aber da warte ich am besten ab, oder? Wurden immerhin einige Modelle auf der CES angekündigt.

-24"
-FreeSync oder G-Sync wär nicht schlecht
-Paneltyp egal


----------



## wodgod (15. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seit Dezember auch einen 4k Monitor, den Acer B276HK 27 Zoll. 4K ist gerade bei Lightroom und Photoshop ein Seegen, beide Programme skalieren tadellos.Ebenso Office in 4K ist ein Traum.  Win 8.1 in 150% ist ein guter Kompromiss aus Platz und lesbarkeit. Java apps im Browser sind meistens nicht angepasst und somit sehr klein und nicht benutzbar in 4K. Browser müssen je Webseite angepasst werden. 

Zum Monitor an sich, er bietet nach Kalibrierung 99,5% SRGB bei Gamma 2,2 120cd. Was recht ordentlich ist. Das mitgelieferte DP Kabel ist Schrott, ich habe 4 Kabel getestet bis ich nun das passende gefunden habe und es keine Abbrüche mehr gibt. ( Lindykabel). Ich spiele nicht sehr viel aber Diablo 3 läuft in 4K mit 60 FPS 

alles in allen habe ich es nicht bereut, obwohl ich im Anschluss, dann auch Hardwareseitig aufrüsten musste  

mfg
daniel


----------



## Hornissentreiber (15. Januar 2015)

wodgod schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe seit Dezember auch einen 4k Monitor, den Acer B276HK 27 Zoll. 4K ist gerade bei Lightroom und Photoshop ein Seegen, beide Programme skalieren tadellos.Ebenso Office in 4K ist ein Traum.  Win 8.1 in 150% ist ein guter Kompromiss aus Platz und lesbarkeit. Java apps im Browser sind meistens nicht angepasst und somit sehr klein und nicht benutzbar in 4K. Browser müssen je Webseite angepasst werden.
> 
> ...



Da interessiert mich jetzt aber brennend, welche Photoshop-Version du nutzt. Ich vermute CC, denn die Symbole in CS6 skalieren absolut nicht und im I-Net konnte ich auch keine Lösung für dieses Problem finden. 

Mit welchem Colorimeter hast du Kalibriert?

Bei mir funktioniert das DP-Kabel tadellos. Keinerlei Zicken. Ist wohl Glücksache bzw. Serienstreuung.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## wodgod (16. Januar 2015)

@hornisse ich habe das Abo bei Adobe und und dies ist meiner Meinung CC ja

Colorimeter ist das Spider4pro 

mfg
daniel


----------

